
Lenovo Launches Linux Laptop and Leaves Lots of Questions - auferstehung
http://www.channelinsider.com/c/a/Reviews/Lenovo-Launches-Linux-Laptop-and-Leaves-Lots-of-Questions/
======
goofygrin
Hmm... I flattened Vista off my wife's x61s this last week. Took a while to
get everything working with XP (Lenovo's support/driver site puts the suck in
sucktastic).

I put Ubuntu on it (dual boot) and was up and running even installing all the
updates in under 45 minutes. Everything on the system works fine (I don't have
a WWAN card or fingerprint reader). Ran powertop and tweaked some settings and
I get nearly the same battery life as XP.

Not sure why they'd choose SUSE over Ubuntu in the first place? Ask anyone
that's ever touched Novell anything and you'll always get a shudder.

